# carbide inserts - another use



## Texatdurango (Dec 23, 2009)

Remember the square carbide insert tools that were the rage earlier this spring/summer?

I made a tool myself and have gradually been using it more and more and now it's the tool I grab most, even more than my skew!

When I made my tool I ordered two types of carbide cutters, one with a slight radius and the other with square edges. Today I made another shaft and handle for the square cutter and it's working nice! 

I got to thinking..... if these work so well on the wood lathe, why not modify a tool holder to accept one of these carbide cutters on my metal lathe!  So, I drilled a hole in the opposite end of an existing el-cheapo cutter, tapped it, cut a notch for the cutter to seat into and I was in business.

So, metal lathe owners, if you're looking for a fantastically smooth cutting tool, you might give this a shot. Beats the heck out of the triangle shaped carbide cutters I have been buying that are designed for cutting metal.


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 23, 2009)

George,
Great idea.  I'm going to have to look into this.  Where did you get your cutters?


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 23, 2009)

I bought them from Global tooling; http://www.globaltooling.net/

From their menu click *Products* then *Carbide insert knives*. The cutters I bought are on the right side of the screen.

I got the 14mm x 14mm x 2.0mm - 4-edge - Radius Corners - Carbide Inserts (PN # IC-2014144-RC) on sale at $1.25 each in boxes of 10.

Also the 15mm x 15mm x 2.5mm - 4 Edge - 8 Radius Carbide Inserts (PN # IC-2515154-4100) for $1.99 each in boxes of 10.

Today I reordered some more cutters and decided to try the 14mm square cutters with no corner radius for $1.54 each in boxes of 10.
 
I also got a handful of their hardened screws which are 6mm x 1mm thread but don't have a number for them.
 
I couldn't get the checkout cart to work today so I just called them.


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 24, 2009)

George,
I tried the same thing this morning 6:45 am, I guess their checkout system is down or not working.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## altaciii (Dec 24, 2009)

Great idea, George, and thanks for the link.


----------



## snyiper (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## Druid (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent innovation George & thanks for the info & link.


----------



## alexkuzn (Jan 2, 2010)

They also have round insert called "Double Back Out Knife" I use them a lot for wood/acrylic turning on my Powermatic lathe


----------



## Manny (Jan 2, 2010)

alexkuzn said:


> They also have round insert called "Double Back Out Knife" I use them a lot for wood/acrylic turning on my Powermatic lathe


Alex can you link them?


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a bunch of 1/4" square shank carbide tip cutters that I picked up a while back.  Does anybody know where I can find a holder (either with a handle or suitable for mounting one)?

Regards,
Eric


----------



## alexkuzn (Jan 2, 2010)

Manny said:


> Alex can you link them?



Home > Products >              Moulder Heads > Quick-Lock > Quick-Lock Profile Knives


http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/knives-ql/images/ql-profile-knife-backout-knives.jpg


----------



## alexkuzn (Jan 2, 2010)

BTW. You can easily sharpen your carbide cutters. You'll need a flat diamond stone
like this one or finer:
http://www.amazon.com/DMT-D6EF-Doub...f=sr_1_33?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1262463951&sr=1-33
Diamond stones with color dots are not very good for sharpening small objects like carbide inserts due to uneven surface. 
You need uninterrupted surface for sharpening small carbide cutters.
Just put you carbide flat on the stone and move it around. 


A single carbide insert will last you forever if you are able not to bump it accidentally against steel and chip it. Don't ask me how I know 
I am planning to make some kind of storage that keeps me from chipping my carbide tools.


----------



## alexkuzn (Jan 2, 2010)

Sylvanite said:


> I have a bunch of 1/4" square shank carbide tip cutters that I picked up a while back.  Does anybody know where I can find a holder (either with a handle or suitable for mounting one)?
> 
> Regards,
> Eric



Your best bet is to make holders yourself. It is not very hard if you have all necessary metalworking tools.


----------

